# smoked deer ham



## BIGBUCK01 (Jan 5, 2008)

Lookin for a good recipe for a smoked deer ham. Never smoked one before. Any suggestions?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Heck, might have got this one off the old forum, can't remember....

Make a simple dry rub w/ black pepper, garlic powder and brown sugar. Tie the ham, ruber down and wrap in plastic wrap for 24hrs. Completely wrap with strips of bacon and secure with toothpicks.Slice vidalia onions (thick)and skewer on the toothpicks you used w/ the bacon. I have never had a complaint!!!

Mike


----------

